# l'app iPod et les listes de lecture intelligente



## arbaot (15 Décembre 2010)

j'ai deux listes de lecture intelligentes pour synchroniser des podcasts non lu vers les iDevices

vers iPod et iPhone pas de problème (liste de lecture et fichiers se transfèrent bien)

vers iPad dans l'app iPod les podcasts sont là dans le menu podcast mais les deux listes  de lectures sont vide

une restauration n'a rien changé
ni la Maj i+Tunes en 10.1.1

ce problème est apparu avec iOs4.2


----------

